# ¿nuevo tipo de amplificadores de audio?



## franklin1 (Feb 18, 2010)

amigos del foro he encontrado este tipo de amplificador de audio y pues no se que tiopo de amplificador es. 
se asemeja mucho a los amplificadores clase d, pero el autor dice que no lo es, y el tambien lo encontro por la web y se pregunta que tipo de amplificador es.

los que sepan del tema pues compartirla con los del foro.

les dejo  el esquema para todos aquellos que sepan. y quieran armar este ampli


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

No se, pero personalmente no le encuentro forma de nada, ya que hay lazos cerrados de opamp sin salida o entrada o uso ni nada.
Optocopladores ahi... la señal de entrda va a la misma señal de salida, muy extraño.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

Parece un interesante experimento de alguien que sentó a un simio al frente de un PC y le dejó apretar botones. 

Realmente le salió un lindo dibujito, pero de ahí a ser algo práctico o útil...

Definitivamente no es un ampli, parece más un pedazo de una fuente, aunque MUY mal diseñada y no anda... La verdad, a mi chimpancé no le gustó y dice que parece un diseño hecho por un babuino.







Saludos


----------



## palomo (Feb 18, 2010)

Me encanta este aporte es ¡¡Asombroso, Increible!!, la ultima tecnologia hecha por el hombre para quemar transistores o lo que le quieras poner, con esa alimentacion es posible que pongas un mosfet en la luna, (¿sera esta la finalidad?) no lo se, la verdad yo no me arriesgo por nada a montar algo asi no me gustan los deportes super extremos.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2010)

Esto es un engendro!

En la parte excitadora lo que hace es usar las corrientes de alimentación del U4A para modular el brillo de los LEDs de los optonosequecosa que están ahí (parecen optoacopladores pero con fotodiodos en lugar de fototransistores) y con eso y el A.O. intentan excitar el MOSFET de salida. Lo bueno es que intentan que sea lineal y rápido...pero de ahí a que funcione...

La tensión de salida del U4A vá a la salida en un intento de operar en una suerte de clase AB, pero ese AO no tiene cargabilidad de salida y el remedio es peor que la enfermedad.

El papel de U5B (y que hay dos, igual que el U4A, pero hablo de los que están más a la izquierda del diagrama) es algo completamente desconocido para este pobre mortal, por que trabaja como comparador con la salida directamente a masa por medio de una resistencia. Si ese AO fuera el U4B entendería eso para activar las corrientes de alimentación, pero así como está...hummmmm.

No sigo analizando por que es algo digno de prenderle fuego...pero no al esquema, sino a la cabeza del mermo que lo diseñó. El mono de Cacho es Einstein al lado del que hizo esto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2010)

*franklin1 *, animate a ponerlo en un simulador


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

¡Ya sé lo que es!

¡Es un quemador de componentes! ¡Yo sabía que lo conocía!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2010)

En esta dirección yo habia publicado algo muy similar y comerciál

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/etapa-salida-muy-interesante-9865/


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

Hablamos del esquema del post 4, supongo.

Ese tiene algún parecido, pero se lo ve mucho más lindo.
Saludos

Edit: Igual no me gusta esto de tomar la señal de la alimentación de un operacional.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 18, 2010)

Parece un detector de mentiras (nahh no hagan caso, dudo que alguien lo entienda).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En esta dirección yo habia publicado algo muy similar y comerciál
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/etapa-salida-muy-interesante-9865/


 
*Fogonazo* , estuve viendo ese post y no logré ver para que usa el puente rectificador aparentemente "cortocircuitado" . . . salvo para producir una caida de volt y monedas en alterna . . . 

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2010)

Parecería ser parte de un medidor de corriente que en esa versión no se emplea.

No recuerdo el modelo, pero el esquema corresponde a *Bryston*

fftopic:

Edit informativo:
Como los *IGBT* aptos para audio "Dejaron de existir" se avecina en "Alta Gama" amplificadores con salida "*Pseudo IGBT*" prometiendo desplazar a las salidas con bipolares sencillos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Parecería ser parte de un medidor de corriente que en esa versión no se emplea.
> 
> No recuerdo el modelo, pero el esquema corresponde a *Bryston*
> 
> ...


 
Me parecía que resusitar aquel topic antiguo no tenía sentido , y pregunté por un topic dentro de otro topic relacionados , sin embargo , si te sigue pareciendo "out  off"  , movelo y listo 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2010)

*Off Topic* es *MI* comentario, no tu consulta.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2010)

segun se ve es un engendro que alguien puso en la red a la espera de que otro alguien lo arme y le diga si realmente obtenia los resultados que el primer alguien suponia.

si se fijan a la salida del primer operacional hay otro que tiene ambos terminales de entradad (+ y -) unidos por 1 resistor y la salida tiene 1 resistor a masa...sin realimentacion ni nada...

esa señal de salida va a masa...o sea que no interesa...o sea que ese operacional esta de sobra!!

y asi podemos seguir el analisis.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2010)

Resistencias a la salida de 5.1 ohms? +-320VCD ??

Vaya que está interasante, juaaa


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 23, 2010)

si tiene una diferencia de potencial de mas de 600volts imagino que solo puede ser valvular...y no integrado u operacional..

hay cosas que es mejor no postearlas.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 28, 2010)

jajajajaja este post me hizo recordar a el supuesto codigo fuente de windows vista jajajajajajaja. este post se tiene que mover a la seccion de chistes jajajajajaj. esto lo habra echo algun pibe que se metio en la pc del padre a tocar el programa y le empezo a meter cosas, y eso es el resultado ajjajajajaja


----------

